# No Luck



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've had no luck growing tomatoes for the past 3 years, 2 years in a raised garden and last year in one five gallon bucket.. I'm thinking about trying 2 five gallon buckets this year (2014) the first of march....

I could use help with what kind of dirt to buy, last year we used potting soil and I think that was part of my problem.....

Last year I bought tomatoes from a grower in Splendora...My sister in law would bring them in when she came to Pasadena... His price was much higher than any store price....But he was all I could find...It's impossible to find anyone selling them on the roadside anymore....Towns are making to hard for them...

If anyone in the Pasadena area has a few extras they would like to sell I'd sure like a chance for some of them...

Lost my new lemon and peach trees that we planted last year too so we will be replanting them too..


Thanks for any help on the soil that you can give me...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Build a water ring about 18-24 inches wide and plant mater in the middle up on a little valcano. Only water for 3 weeks before you start to fertilize and use a gallon each watering. Make you a good cage out of wire thats 4 feet high. I made mine out of hog panels and they are darn strong.

After 3 weeks you can start with Miracle Grow Tomatoes Food but only 1/2 strength. If it says 1 tablespoon per gallon use 1/2 and mix with water and fertilize once a week until flowers bloom. You can pour in the ring or over the entire plant.

After they have bloomed you can use 13-13-13 ganular but only a tablespoon or two every 2 weeks and it will disolve when you water.

Hope this helps as my plants get to height of 4-5 feet. I can get up to 300-400 lbs per year.

Celebity and Grape are the only varities i plant.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you lived closer, I'd give you a flat to try.

Heck, I'd give you the ripened tomatoes as we always have more than enough & end up giving away meat tubs full as we cannot process them fast enough.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Ranch, if you get to many this year let me know, I'll take some if you're giving them away. We are not that far apart I don't think.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Potting soil can be an issue

Go to Maas nursery for help....they are in your area and knowledgable

My guess is you don't have a compost pile....?

When I got serious about tomatoes Phil Ortiz with flounder pounder, who grows amazing tomatoes, told me his tricks.
He makes his own compost, and plants all of his in rows of mostly compost....that's it!

They are big feeders... And need regular watering....they will tell you if they lack nutrients, but I try to never get to that point.

5 gal buckets are almost to small, and make it tough for beginners.....in containers try a black 10-15 gallon container.

Your on the right path so start with a good compost rich soil


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I would use rose soil if I were going to plant in buckets, IMO should be a small 'bush' type plant so as NOT to have a lrg root system. Don't see where it should be a problem getting any plants, Wal-Mart, Lowes or other big box store all have veggies now. I plant >deep< just leave a little above ground, I water twice weekly until they get up a bit then add Miracle Grow out of a hose feeder to one of the weekly watering, continue entire season. I find it easier to use MG than dealing with trying to hoe trip 13 in with baskets around plants. I also have retention rings around the plants to keep down on runoff of MG. I'm like WR we have them running out our ears, prob made 500$ selling them last yr. Heres a old pic, look at the retainers, I think I have had better results since I started using them


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> If you lived closer, I'd give you a flat to try.
> 
> Heck, I'd give you the ripened tomatoes as we always have more than enough & end up giving away meat tubs full as we cannot process them fast enough.


I could eat all of those by myself...I may need to move....lol


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of the good info ..... I'll put it to use.....


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you have several big drain holes in your 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

tec said:


> Did you have several big drain holes in your 5 gallon buckets?


Had several holes and rocks on the bottom...the holes were a size so the rocks wouldn't go through,,,

I'm thinking that soil is my problem...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

First thing you do when you start a garden is address the soil. Its a never ending battle. But as the years go by your soil gets richer. I like mushroom compost & aged chicken poop. The mushroom compost usually last for one year & you will need to add more. 
I also recommend fertilizing throughout the growing season. I use fish emmulsion & a side of aged chicken poop depending on what plant it is. Also, bat guama tea works well.
I'm not a master gardner & struggle for a good yeild but as the years go by you learn to look at your plants & see their needs.
I will recommend a book by DR. Sam Cotner. I keep this book by my side. Its all about Texas gardening. Almost forgot the book is called The Vegetable Book.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

that is a realy cute kid you are so lusky.


----------

